# Idaho vs. Wyoming general season archery elk



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Help me decide. Idaho or Wyoming general season elk? I know I can just buy an Idaho tag and a Wyoming tag may take up to 3 years to draw. Other than that I’m new to the out of state game and would like any input anyone has. Will mostly be archery hunting but not opposed to making a second trip back for rifle if the area is good. Would ideally take the trailer and hike in and out everyday. Would possibly consider a pack in hunt during archery season. Are the general season elk hunts in these states a lot different from the any bull units here in Utah as far as number of people and amount of elk. Not too concerned about killing a trophy bull. Just want a decent chance at a bull. From what I’ve seen the harvest success looks much higher in Wyoming than the Utah hunts. Other than that I’m open to any and all suggestions or input anyone is willing to offer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Both big states. Lots of places to go. So much of the answer is contingent on that. 

Really, elk herds and hunting opportunities are better in Utah than in Idaho. And I say that as one that lives in Idaho. Generally, Utah has more, and more better elk habitats, and if you are into archery, it is a superior place to chase the elk around. 

In an any bull area in Utah, you will see more elk than in a general unit in Idaho (generally speaking of course). Where it will differ is that you'll have fewer people. Idaho has a fraction of the population of Utah, and a fraction of the hunters as well. But we also don't have as many elk so there is that. The upside is you can just buy a general tag as you said. So that is good. It is all about the trade offs. Idaho - Fewer people, fewer elk, but you get a tag. 

I can't speak to Wyoming.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

They both have grizzly bears, but WY has more of 'em. Thus, I'd go with Idaho!

If it were me, I'd look at areas in SE Idaho or SW WY. 

AF


----------

